# 8HP tecumseh heater shroud



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking for a heater shroud (box) for an 8HP Tecumseh, the one with the larger square exhaust in the center.


----------



## Catch—22 (Oct 22, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Looking for a heater shroud (box) for an 8HP Tecumseh, the one with the larger square exhaust in the center.


Something like this? I'm re-powering my 826 to a B&S 10HP (Found a deal on a OHV NOS 10HP). This Tecumseh snow king is about twenty five years old (added new when I got the machine), electric start, new non-EPA carb, runs well enough, but probably needs points / valve work…has a misfire that I can't seem to tune out of it. Located in central MA

With JD spares for this vintage machine getting scarce, I'm looking for 826 chassis parts for the future.


----------



## brian400ex (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm looking for one too


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Have some, Reasonable. PM if interested


----------

